

Show HN: ChatFor.Us (very much in development) - jrussbowman
http://www.chatfor.us/

======
jrussbowman
I pretty much finished the basic design and available functionality last
night. It's still very much untested by anyone except myself. Just looking for
a little feedback and some people interested in giving it a go.

To join the beta please follow @chatforus on Twitter and let me know there.
You'll want to log on to chatforus as well to establish an account so that I
can flag it for beta as well. Later I'll write up an app that will make that
not necessary.

